# Out there wacking them right now



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

As good as it gets. Teaser screen shot. They are hitting any thing you throw at em. Big big fish and lots of throw backs 1/2" short.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Plenty of bait fish.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Alot of blood shed today.Out fish by 3 kids.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad to hear you put them kids on some fish. Where is the pictures of the smiling faces.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

More smile. I watch these kids work together as a team wacking them fish left and right.See the girl with the stick. Train em young my friends.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

smiles by all


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

What lake you at bruce?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry Ken. Got hit constantly on the head by fish. Can't seem to remember. Put three kids on a small boat,train them well and what you get is constantly getting hooked and slap on the face by fish.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

LOL! Well, if you're going to have amnesia, I suppose getting whacked by lots of fish isn't such a bad way to get it.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Great job with the kids, Bruce. Love those smiles!


----------



## ripalipman (Dec 4, 2015)

It's tawakioni they are killing them right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks like a fun day on the lake! Weather was perfect! Brandon has a big smile as usual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Looks like a great trip. Great screen shot. I like to see the lines. It means big fish moving under the boat.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Bruce nice graph shots. Looks like y'all had fun 


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

mycolcason said:


> Bruce nice graph shots. Looks like y'all had fun
> 
> Tight lines folks!!


Mike they are staging into there usual depths. I had fish at every single stop I stopped at. I wanted to burn all my two month old gas yesterday but that didn't happen yesterday. We kept getting fish at every stop,then stop to catch a few move on to the next in search of a monster. Here's one of last year monster. I had many broke my 20lb leaders so yesterday I try 40lb and they didn't seem to mind at all.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Will be checking it out this week!!


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Enjoyed as always .Those kids are so special ..Always look forward to those Smiles..


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

CVA good to hear from you!!


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Now that is some good stuff Bruce. Look at the smiles on their faces .


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow Bruce! Nice!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great day on the water. Great pics of three happy kids.


----------



## ripalipman (Dec 4, 2015)

Your pms are off Bruce?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

It's on but 2cool won't acknowledge.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

nice job Bruce.. man you are always wacking them fish..


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Kept the 18-19" for steaming whole. You can have all the big old fish Dan. You know where to find em.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

man looks good..


----------

